

Disrupt Tech Recruiting II – So You Want Ari Gold? - nikosmar
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/09/disrupt-tech-recruiting-ii-so-you-want.html

======
fellars
great follow up to first discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4555165>

